# should i chuck my brisket :(



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 20, 2019)

hello all, long story short. started smoking a brisket in my pellet smoker set on the smoke setting at 8pm yesterday. brisket was rubbed down generously with salt and brisket rub with a little tony chaceres for a kick.. was going to get up at 4 am and wrap it and kick up the heat for the last 4 hours of the cook BUT i didnt wake up to my alarm :( woke up at 8 and the smoker was off with a code ( Ler) which means the cooker got below temp for longer than 10 minutes... not sure when it shut off , but it got down to about 45 degrees outside somewhere between 3 am and 6 i'd say.. so , wondering if my briskets still salvageable .. thanks for any help.


----------



## markh024 (Apr 20, 2019)

Edited: since you were up to 160 i agree with Chef Jimmy. Wasn't aware you had a meat temp.


----------



## krj (Apr 20, 2019)

Pitch it. Unless you were running a digital probe with a tracking feature you have no idea when your smoker actually kicked itself off. It could have been an hour after you went to bed, or 2 hours before you drug yourself out of bed.


----------



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 20, 2019)

just checked my smoker settings .. it smokes at 160'and was at that temp for atleast 4 hours maybe 5 .. or longer.. not sure when it shut off after 2 am


----------



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 20, 2019)

krj said:


> Pitch it. Unless you were running a digital probe with a tracking feature you have no idea when your smoker actually kicked itself off. It could have been an hour after you went to bed, or 2 hours before you drug yourself out of bed.


it hit 45' in the morning around 6 am. so it was probably still smoking up till then . so maybe 10 hours on the smoker while it was runnning. it did get up to 160 . for a good while . so would that be considered being cooked already  ?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 20, 2019)

It will be cooked but far from tender, around 204 is what i shoot for, what was meat temp when you got up, i would bet its still good


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

Keep cooking! It will be just fine.


----------



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 20, 2019)

ok well , wrapped it and put a little beef broth in the wrap with it. now have it set at 250. about how long should i cook it at that temp or should i go higher on the temp /


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2019)

Guys, think about it...
Bacteria is only on the Outside.
No Injection and the surface rubbed with Salt and Tony's, more Salt.
The smoker and the meat Surface, was at or above 225 from 8 to 2am...6 HOURS!
A Fat 8lb Butt, 2 X thicker than a Brisket, get to an IT at the center, in about 4-5 hours, for sure in 6.
The ALL Bacteria on the surface was dead, about an hour in, and even if injected, the interior had to get to 140°F in 4 hours. 
There is just No reason to toss the Meat...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/40-to-140-in-4-a-guideline-and-what-to-consider.270191/


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

I agree with hawgin it and Chef jj...keep cooking it and get back on track, it will be fine, will just be done a little later than planned..


----------



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Guys, think about it...
> Bacteria is only on the Outside.
> No Injection and the surface rubbed with Salt and Tony's, more Salt.
> The smoker and the meat Surface, was at or above 225 from 8 to 2am...6 HOURS!
> ...


hey jimmy , the smoke setting on my smoker got it up to 160' . it was at that for atleast 5-6 hours. maybe a couple more since i dont know when exactly the smoker shut off.. my guess is around 6 am when it hit 45' outside. so it was sitting for about 2 hours is my best guess. sorry for any confusion guys. this was a first go at a brisket for me . thank you all


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

160* is still hot enough to kill bacteria on the meat surface. You will be OK, just keep the heat going and finish the cook.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> 160* is still hot enough to kill bacteria on the meat surface. You will be OK, just keep the heat going and finish the cook.



Yep...You are still good. However, if it was Injected, the 160 temp would have been too low to get the IT up in 4+/- hours. Then there would be some risk...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Good catch Chef jj....


----------



## christopher j newcomb (Apr 21, 2019)

just an update. wanted to thank everyone for the info. lesson learned. brisket turned out a little dry, but been about 20 hours since weve eaten it and no prayin to the porcelain gods.. so all's good i'm assuming.


----------

